# Removals from UK



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,

Just bought a house in the Coimbra area, can anyone recommend a removals firm that could move all our stuff from the North of England for a reasonable price.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

A friend has just had a very good quote from this company in St Helens NWDF Ltd she says they were very helpful and professional 
Richard


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Algarve Removals. They're brilliant. Collect your stuff from one box to whole house and deliver when you want. You can also buy stuff online anD have it delivered directly to them to add to your account. They collect fr anywhere in U.K. And deliver to portugal. Very reasonable as they take lots of people's stuff together. Even your car!


----------



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks very much for that ,I'll try them both for quotes.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

They have a good website.


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

nct1 said:


> Thanks very much for that ,I'll try them both for quotes.


Hello, did you take this further? I am in Dorset and also need to shift stuff.


----------

